# Well I guess it's time...



## Diablo (May 1, 2013)

... to leave this site.

After having Josh close both those threads and say I have "no right to disagree" I can clearly tell it's time to go. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this because I like this site. However, I value being able to voice an opinion and have discussions in a place where discussion is encouraged instead of discouraged. The thread about Bobby abandoning those tegus was kind of really important to a lot of members here who lost money to him and have been affected by him. After looking at thetegu forums I can already tell that that site has a very active and tegu friendly owner. I wasn't originally going to post this like everyone else has in the past because I felt it is just a way to grab attention. But I decided to post it anyway to maybe open some of your eyes to how this site is really run. Everyone else who left before was right, this site has gone to the dumps even though I have only been here roughly a year. I can see a BIG difference from a year ago unfortunately. Also I can almost guarantee this thread will be deleted for the reasons I mentioned above.

So for those who do see this before it is deleted, I would like to thank you all for all of the information and advice you have given me. I greatly appreciate it and wish I could have given something in return, maybe I'll see some of you on other sites. I wish you all and your tegus a healthy and long life!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 1, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/austin.bell.351?ref=tn_tnmn Friend me if you're on the FB.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 2, 2013)

I'm on fb too...so are others on here. (Not redirecting anyone away from this site, just saying you don't have to stop being friends with any of us just because you're leaving this forum) pm people for fb names before you go


----------



## laurarfl (May 2, 2013)

Well, since I've been a moderator here for about a year..hmm...I feel compelled to reply. The thread was not closed in order to discourage discussion. Discussing the facts is fine and it is helpful and we DO want the factual information out there. But we don't want to be part of the rumor mill. When it turns to speculation and then wondering about what is going on, it is not helpful. Instead, the info gets lost within pages of speculation.

If I can give you an example...

Last night I was reading comments on an article posted about the situation. One person misread the article and said, "Well, at least they caught him and charged him." <paraphrase>. Minutes later I read a comment posted by someone else on a FB page about the same article and they said, "I heard they caught him." It's so easy for information to get out of hand. I know it appears that we are trying to shut down the conversation. Quite the opposite, we are working really hard to keep the information factual and the threads brief so that you can find the actual information.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Tegugurl?ref=tn_tnmn Sorry to hear you go look me up and Fb if you like also


----------



## chitodadon (May 2, 2013)

Damn man wish u the best add me on fb my nane is Kamal Simmons

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Grendel (May 3, 2013)

I agree with you 100% Diablo. I no longer post here or read this site as much as I used to. I only check back once every few weeks to see how the tyranny of political correctness is holding free speech hostage.


----------



## Josh (May 3, 2013)

As always, sorry to see people go because they don't feel like they can follow the simple rules we set up.
No one is holding free speech hostage. Last summer the forum was rife with arguments/comments/bickering about Bobby (with very little actually helpful information getting posted). That isn't going to happen again. I actually think most people will appreciate the fact that every thread won't dissolve into a disagreement about Varnyard.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 3, 2013)

Grendel said:


> I agree with you 100% Diablo. I no longer post here or read this site as much as I used to. I only check back once every few weeks to see how the tyranny of political correctness is holding free speech hostage.


Look up "methuen teen arrested " or something similar on Google. My hometown. Apparently a high school boy ...cameron something... posted rap songs mentioning white house and marathon bombing. So....he was arrested. So yeah, i don't think TeguTalk is all that bad. Just saying...


----------

